# [Attn:Admins] Can I do this?



## Rel (Jan 21, 2002)

I have a question about whether something I was contemplating would be "frowned upon" by the powers that be.  I don't want to be the recipient of a brutal frowning incident.

I am the co-author of a book written for the Rolemaster System by ICE.  Due to their past habit of not paying their authors, we had a bit of a dispute and ultimately the copyright reverted to us (the authors).  Since then, the book has been out of print and very hard to get a copy of.

I still have several copies of the book in my posession and I frequently get requests for them.  I would like to make one or more copies available to those who want them but couldn't make up my mind as to who to sell them to.  So I decided to put one on ebay.

My specific question to the admins is whether I am allowed to post a message about this on the boards.  I realize that this is specifically a D&D board, but I've seen many of the members mention having played Rolemaster.  Them being aware of my auction is obviously of benefit to me, but, as I mentioned, the book is hard to come by and maybe there are those on these boards who would really like to bid for it.

I was guessing that your response would fall roughly into one of the following categories:

1)  Sure, you can post a message and a link if you want to.  After all, nobody looked askance when Dr. Midnight made his D20 S**t mugs available for sale.

2)  You can post a message, but don't include a link to ebay.  Instead, tell them they can e-mail you for the url.

3)  Nope.  This site is for general entertainment and q&a regarding D&D.  Peddle your wares somewhere else.


As I implied in option 1, I don't think that my post would be out of sync with what I've seen here in the past.  On the other hand, I wouldn't want the General RPG forum (where I intended to post) to become deluged with tons of "CHECK OUT MY NEW ITEM ON EBAY!" posts.  I wouldn't enjoy having to wade through that kind of stuff in order to get to the meaningful posts.

In any event, I wasn't sure whether or not this was allowed and I wanted to check with the mods before I posted.  Thanks for your consideration and the great job you do, regardless of how you rule in my specific situation.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 21, 2002)

I wouldn't have a problem with it, as long as you just posted the message and didn't keep bumping it until it could be considered spam.  No problem with the direct link.

The legal situation is your own business - you have no need to explain your position to me, but if any problems did arise (such as a post or email from ICE), I would probably remove the thread if there was any doubt at all.


----------



## Rel (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for the quick reply, Morrus!

I can assure you that the legal situation is quite stable.  The matter of the copyright ownership was resolved almost two years ago.  Unfortunately, rather than deal with my co-author and myself regarding a settlement to regain the copyright, ICE chose to destroy the remaining stock of the books (thereby causing the rarity).

I promise not to bump the thread, ad infinitum.  If it is okay, I will probably give it a bump every day or so, just so that it doesn't fall into utter obscurity.  I just want everyone who might have an interest in picking up the book to have a chance to see it.  If you feel that it has worn out it's welcome, just let me know and I won't bump it any more.

Thanks again.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Rel said:
			
		

> *... I wouldn't want the General RPG forum (where I intended to post) to become deluged with tons of "CHECK OUT MY NEW ITEM ON EBAY!" posts.  I wouldn't enjoy having to wade through that kind of stuff in order to get to the meaningful posts.*



If it became that bad, I'd advise creating a board for these threads and ruthlessly exterminating any (including their owners) should they arise elsewhere.  Luckily, though, this probably won't happen here anyway.


----------



## Wicht (Jan 22, 2002)

This would not be the first time that ebay pages have been linked - I have linked at least one (was not the seller) for a Lord of the Rings chess set and someone else after Sept. 11, linked to a dwarf mini for sale that I ended up buying (1 of 300 anyways)


----------



## graydoom (Jan 22, 2002)

I certainly don't mind seeing good ebay links... though I don't buy anything off ebay, I like to watch the auctions.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

graydoom said:
			
		

> *I certainly don't mind seeing good ebay links... though I don't buy anything off ebay, I like to watch the auctions. *



That must be the sash fighter in you, graydoom: Always watching the money, but never giving it away.


----------

